# I'm a celebrity - Get me outta here !!!



## silverdragon (Nov 25, 2014)

Anyone watching this year's jungle antics ??

Looks like it's all heating up with Edwina Currie added to the mix ....lol


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 25, 2014)

Loving it! Such a great bunch of people Once I start watching it's compulsive viewing!


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 26, 2014)

Aha .... I thought I would find at least one in here .....lol.

I'm the same Linda .... even though I say at the beginning 'Who are these people?'  Once you get to see the characters come through it's a different story.

I'm intrigued by it .... sort of people watching from the comfort of the sofa I suppose.

Course then they go and spoil it all by interruptions by the Football .... lol.  I loose track of things then xx


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 26, 2014)

Ha ha yes the F Word! Always gets priority which is great for fans but not so great for us jungle fans. Each year I decide ile just see who's in and suddenly it's compulsive viewing! Shows me just how different people can be to how I think they are. Looking forward to hour and halfs worth tonight!


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh that's so funny Linda ..... I was actually going to refer to it as the 'F' word .... but thought it might be misinterpreted for the other 'F' word .....lol.
Mind you ..... they're both the same thing in my mind ....lol.

I hate it when they show smatterings of things that happen ... you know those little snippet thingies ..... I get so confused and can't remember ..... sometimes I've got to go to the Plus One afterwards and watch it again to get the full story .....lol.

Looking forward to catch up tonight ..... Update report tomorrow ......lol xx


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 26, 2014)

Absolutely Silverdragon We will go over it with a fine tooth comb tomor


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 26, 2014)

Is this the programme originally called "I'm a half-baked non-celebrity! Get me on to here to kickstart my new/old career"?

Andy 

p.s. Can you tell that I hate it?


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 26, 2014)

And I bet you love football! Lol


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 26, 2014)

Ha Ha Ha Andy ..... I suspect it's a little bit like Marmite ....You are either in the love it or hate it Camp ..... nothing in between..... lol.

But I totally agree with the statements you wrote ..... they are so accurate.

It's just the fun of watching their character unfold under the pressure of the tasks .... or even the other people ... everyone being all cooped together, not enough food etc.

I would love it if they had the camera's to relay into the camp when someone doing the trials is being a total wimp about it, so they can see who does their utmost to win the stars and get them food, or the ones who are playing at being in the jungle ....lol.

If I was in there ..... and saw how Kendra is hardly trying to get the stars for food, I would not be happy at all.


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh Linda .... I was thinking the same thing ..... I bet Andy is a Football Lover xx


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 26, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> And I bet you love football! Lol





silverdragon said:


> Oh Linda .... I was thinking the same thing ..... I bet Andy is a Football Lover xx



Yep!

But, I'm an "old school, things ain't what they used be" football lover. 

Andy


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 26, 2014)

Well that's so true Andy But we gotta get in the groove and move with the times! Well as much as our joints etc will let us! I find my youngest son at 15 helps keep me trying anyway


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh I seem to have missed the sequence of events last few nights ..... got lots of jumbled bits that I've watched can't make heads or tails of it.

Did catch a bit of banter when they thought that Kendra was doing a bit of acting up though xx


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Silver I've been watching it on catch up due to a rather busy few days There's been some funny bits usually Jimmy moments but nothing too major You saw the row between Kendra and Edwina? Now they are in 2 groups and each night only one group gets fed Think Mel is getting abit sharp with Vicky though not really sure why Maybe something may kick off there soon? Hoping for abit more aggro even though I cringe when it happens!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 29, 2014)

I've gone right off jimmy after tonight That was nasty the way he ripped into jake


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 30, 2014)

I saw that Linda .... poor Jake .... you could see by his face he was trying to discern whether or not Jimmy was being serious (and nasty).  Then to pass it all off as banter .... could this be a strategy perhaps ...... does he view Jake as a potential threat if they had to come up against each other on a task?  So if he could break him down emotionally and Jake walked .... he'd have eliminated his strongest competitor.  Just a thought.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2014)

I must admit, I stopped watching this a long time ago - same with Big Brother, and any other reality show that consists of just watching people do nothing, or not get on, or perform pointless and/or disgusting tasks. I don't follow soaps or things like TOWIE, so often am totally unfamiliar with the participants  I'm not dissing those who do enjoy it though, it's clearly still very popular! 

I much prefer reality shows where there is an obvious and progressive element of skill involved, like Bake Off or Strictly these days.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes silver you could be right about strategy by jimmy But I don't think it will do him any favours Makes good viewing though eh?
I get your point Northerner I know loads of people can't stand reality TV Some of it doesn't do it for me but the jungle just has something about it Probably Ant and Dec who I find are so funny! And I do love Strictly


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> Yes silver you could be right about strategy by jimmy But I don't think it will do him any favours Makes good viewing though eh?
> I get your point Northerner I know loads of people can't stand reality TV Some of it doesn't do it for me but the jungle just has something about it Probably Ant and Dec who I find are so funny! And I do love Strictly



Yes, I think Ant and Dec always add a lot to a show, best double act since Morecambe and Wise!


----------



## silverdragon (Dec 3, 2014)

Agree with you Northener ..... it's often Ant and Dec's funny quips that keep me glued, they just crease me up sometimes.  Good therapy when you wake with insomnia and manage to catch the show in the early hours, course that could be the reason I get so confused as I nod back off with any of the boring bits.  Win Win situation .....lol.

Well you were right there Linda ..... looks like Jimmy didn't do himself any favours, but I do wonder about the parts we see, and the bits that are edited out, as Jake didn't want Jimmy to go, and said he enjoyed the banter between them.

Although from clips I have seen lately that Jake seems like a bit of a sleaze ball to me the way he is towards the females in the camp, and what he said about his girlfriend.


----------



## silverdragon (Dec 5, 2014)

Did I see Vicky walk across the bridge in one of my insomniac moments .....lol.

So how many is that now that have left, or been 'shoved out' ?? Lol xx


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 5, 2014)

Just caught up with last nights celeb. Yes Silver it was goodbye to Vicky. Think they will have to lose a couple tonight or there will be too many left at the end! I'm guessing at Tinchy and Kendra out tonight


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 7, 2014)

Great result! Really enjoyed this years jungle But glad I have a bit more free time now


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2014)

Yay so pleased for foggy right result


----------



## silverdragon (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes that's it for another year ..... does anyone else get the feeling it's all so rushed nowadays.  
I'm sure we used to see more of the conversations etc a few years back.  Also thought Kendra was playing games with all the screaming at the tasks ..... and then all of a sudden she became Superwoman towards the end xx


----------

